# Mondo Redfish at St. Simons Island, GA



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

The Bull Reds are crawling all over the reefs just off of St. Simons Island and Jekyll Island. Went out yesterday in the new Everglades and went to work on 'em!

Carolina rigged soft plastics were the search baits, and we would drop the chunk baits once we found them.

Tight lines!

Capt. TJ Cheek


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work Sir. Thanks for sharing in memory making.
catch 'em up.


----------

